# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

My mother was Russian, her maiden name was Naggih. How would I write this in the cyrillic alphabet???

----------


## Lampada

Нагих

----------


## Basil77

BTW, it's Belorussian surname.

----------


## it-ogo

> BTW, it's Belorussian surname.

 I thought this kind of surnames is typical for Siberia.

----------


## Lampada

> I thought this kind of surnames is typical for Siberia.

 "Толкование фамилии " Нагих" 
[* Нагих*] - (полсотни жителей в с. Борщево Милославского р-на). В том же районе - Дорогих, Карих, Косых, Мягких, Нагих, Отставных, Седых, в соседнем Скопинском районе - Гречных, Сухих, в Новодеревенском - Долгих, Честных; дальше такие фамилии встречаются реже, но единичные доходят до Оки и Мокши. Фамилии в форме прилагательных в родительном падеже множественного числа выражают принадлежность семье в целом, а не только главе ее, как обычно. Место образования фамилий на -их, -ых - Север, откуда они в XVII в. переселились в междуречье верховий Дона и Оки; юго-запад Рязанской области - крыло этого ареала." Значение фамилии Нагих

----------


## Basil77

Сорри, я облажался. Просто я встречал такие фамилии в основном в Белоруссии. А том же Скопинском районе, где я проводил в детстве каждое лето (у меня там жила бабушка), я ни разу подобных фамилий не встречал.

----------


## it-ogo

Ага, поморы значит. Надо полагать, они же и в Сибири часто селились.

----------

